
Balsamiq's new UX Blog - revorad
http://www.balsamiq.com/blogs/mike/
======
morisy
Balsamiq's been a stand-up company. Doing non-profit web design, their core
product was a little out of budget for us so they graciously donated a free
copy, no questions asked.

Building a design blog is a great move since it helps focus customer feedback,
sets future expectations and even hits their core target market: UX Designers.
Looking forward to reading it.

------
tortilla
Their new UX guru, Mike, also runs konigi.

<http://konigi.com> \- which is a great UX resource

------
rama_vadakattu
Just curious to know

Is there any specific reason for having different blogs for every individual
instead of a single company blog ?

~~~
balsamiq
Hi rama, Peldi here from Balsamiq. If you look at our page here:
<http://www.balsamiq.com/blogs/> you'll see that each blog is about very
different topics, it would be too much to have it all together, plus one of
the blogs is in Italian! :)

This way each employee has a sandbox in which to be great and gather a
following of their own.

HTH! Peldi

~~~
rama_vadakattu
Thanks peldi for clarification.

------
jsdalton
Slighty off topic, but boy am I anxious for them to get the web version of
Balsamiq out of beta...

------
rubeng
_I think a big part of this blog will also be about sharing our process with
you, being open about how we do design, what we’re researching, and discussing
the process of vetting and designing features. We’re committed to sharing as
much as we can, and what I intend to do is put my thoughts and most of my
research out here so that you can understand how we’re approaching problem
solving._

Great move! I'm really looking forward to getting that sort of insight into
the the Balsamiq UX process.

